# Springer fork question?!



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 4, 2014)

Will a 26" springer fork fit on most any bicycle/ is it typically universal? I'm considering putting one on my murray wildcat or meteor flite.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 4, 2014)

You have to make sure the steer tube is long enough for your bike frame.  That your stem is the right size for the steer tube.  Also there are a bunch of springer type forks so how about a picture of which springer you are planning to use.  Roger


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 4, 2014)

Rrogers1992 said:


> Will a 26" springer fork fit on most any bicycle/ is it typically universal? I'm considering putting one on my murray wildcat or meteor flite.




If you buy a used springer one thing you need to know is the fork tubes on girls bikes are typically longer then boys bikes, but if you harvest a springer off a girls bike it can be cut down and rethreaded to make it work.

pap
.


----------

